# Weird exposed hive



## gscforester (Jan 26, 2013)

I happened upon this hive through word of mouth. The talk is the owners want them sprayed and removed. I left a voicemail that I would remove them, and haven't heard back yet. I know it is super late for a cutout, but they will die for sure if I don't get them. They are super easy to get to as you can see, and I think I can cut the comb as to not loose much. Watch the vid to tell me what you think, or just check it out to see the strange location.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyZRQMNhT9A


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

it should be a simple removal, and will probably do well when hived. save all the comb and suspend it in frames. I an sure you knew that though. anything you can do for them will be a plus as opposed to wintering exposed or getting sprayed.


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

Is this in WV? They might have enough honey stored up that you can band in and not do too much damage. None of my cutouts have even been remotely this easy. I'm jealous.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

Cut out rubber band and save as much brood comb as you can crush and strain all the comb with honey and feed back to them. If you have any drawn comb to give them that would be a huge plus.


----------



## mlknigh2 (May 9, 2010)

One word of warning from somebody that does a lot of cutouts. Go prepared to open the soffit above the hive because it's very possible that the entire thing may be full of comb and bees. They very well could have started inside the overhang above them and run out of room inside and just expanded the hive outside. Had a cutout very similar to this two weeks ago that had started building comb on the outside.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Second story on ladders? You might fall and get killed. Cost to set up scaffold or rent a lift? You can buy a lot of packages for that money. If you do it for free, you have one hell of a bad case of bee fever.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Scaffold would be difficult because of the bay window below the hive. A lift would be a good idea. They have some tailer mounted ones that would work well. 

Save ALL the comb (honey and all) and rubber band into empty frames.


----------



## jimsteelejr (Sep 21, 2012)

I have done a couple of high ones on a ladder and I don't recommend it. Use a lift if you can. Its real easy to bobble something and grab for it not thinking , We have always used rubber bands to hold the comb in the frames but a few weeks ago I was talking to a another beek and he showed me what he called a catch frame. Basically two half frames hinged on the bottom with wire or string run long ways in three or four rows. You lay the comb in and then fold it up-instant frame. There are diagrams on beesource. I looked at them and tried to build one and mine was flimsy. So I have a ton of 1/2 inch plywood so I cut out frames from it (two sides and the bottom) then I attached two with those tiny little cabinet hinges and attached a piece of 3/4x 1/2 inch wood the length of a top bar to each side. I use some stainless steel wire (monofilament would work) to make three rows on the out side of each frame half attached with staples. Now when I am doing a cut out I am not fighting with rubber bands while trying to balance pieces of comb. Just lay them in close up the two halves and put them in an empty hive . We also built a vacuum (we are on our third generation) When we go out we start by vacuuming up as many bees as we can see then start pulling off soffit or paneling. We vacuum comb as we cut it out. When we get home we set the box with the cut out comb (and all the bees that stayed with it) on a stand and set the vac on top. The bee vac bottom sides off and the bees drop into the hive.We put a feeder top on and a feeder and leave them alone for a week. Then we check for signs of a queen (new brood) and we are off and running.
This week we are going to start our first trap out using the Hogan method. The bees are in a concrete block wall with only one opening that I can find. If I can figure out how to post pictures I will post in the picture forum.


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

Did you get to remove this hive?


----------

